# Where and How Much



## joshstory (Jun 10, 2008)

As the title shoul tell you, I am looking to get a suit in the future, but I need to know:

Where are the best places to get one?

And How much will it cost? -I am looking into a full suit-


----------



## Erro (Jun 10, 2008)

www.lionofthesun.com

It will cost.... a lot. My friend has one for somewhere around $3000. Its amazingly realistic though


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 10, 2008)

my costumes are considerably cheeper
a realistic fursuit usually ends up being about $1500
but toon suits can be done for as little as $980
here is my website http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice costumes there Beastcub.


----------



## Bluewinkle (Jun 14, 2008)

I was looking at your website. What does digigrade mean, and what are 'quad' suits?


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 14, 2008)

Bluewinkle said:


> I was looking at your website. What does digigrade mean, and what are 'quad' suits?



digigrade means the legs are padded to give your human legs the look of an animal's hind leg as their ankle joint goes very high up

and a quad suit is one where you move on all 4s like a real animal by either arm stilts for most animals like a wolf or crawling inside the suit (with your feet up inside the butt of the costume) for shorter legged animals like a panda


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

wow... those are pretty good for that price


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

Usually they run for over 2000+ depending on what you want


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 16, 2008)

WesternDragon said:


> Usually they run for over 2000+ depending on what you want



more like $1000-$4000
on average they are $1500 (i did a whole research project for school on "mascot makers")


----------

